# Cutlist help please



## NeilO (15 Apr 2008)

Hi Guys,

having modelled something new for the house, rad covers (SWMBO has been nagging me for ages :lol: )
I have used Cutlist&materials to , i presumed a cutting list to work out how much material I need..however SU has saved it outside itself and in a format Windoze does not seem to be able to display.

it saves it has _metric-WW_.csv (metric-WW, is my file name not what SU gave it, but *.csv *is....

do i need another program to view this file????

TIA


----------



## wizer (15 Apr 2008)

excel will open it, or any spreadsheet program. You can even view it in notepad. CSV stands for Comma Separated Value


----------



## NeilO (15 Apr 2008)

cheers Wizer, a bit of a learning curve, but im getting there.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## CNC Paul (15 Apr 2008)

Hi Neil,

If you send me the CSV file I can nest the parts in a sheet layout if that helps.


Paul


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Apr 2008)

Depending upon which cutlist plugin you're using, you should also get a web page sort of display that you can print out directly in tabular form.


----------



## NeilO (15 Apr 2008)

Ooh err, Dave.....mines not as posh as that.. :lol: 
but it does work in windows works spreadsheet, like I said not as pretty as yours but gives me an idea


where, or which version are you using Dave??

to the rest of you , help always appreciated, just cant remeber ALL the names..( said the bloke the wrong side of 45.... :lol: :lol: )


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Apr 2008)

The version I am using is CutListandMaterials33 however to download it, you may need to be a member of the Google SketchUp Pro User's Group. I don't think you have to have SUPro to join, though.

And before anyone asks, it only works on components and it makes the cutlist from only the components you have selected prior to running the plugin. If you aren't using components in your SketchUp models, change your ways or don't bother with the plugin.

The nice thing about the plugin requiring you to select the components you want included is that you can have multiple copies of the model in your drawing--maybe in various states of explosion--without having all those additional parts included in the cutlist.


----------



## NeilO (15 Apr 2008)

Dave R wrote


> And before anyone asks, it only works on components and it makes the cutlist from only the components you have selected prior to running the plugin. If you aren't using components in your SketchUp models, change your ways or don't bother with the plugin.



surely Dave, you have taught everyone good housekeeping?

had a problem the other day about missing faces, then the light came on :lol: , and remembered in one of your video/podcats "concept to construction" very informative too, well worth the 20 odd minutes viewing about wireframing the "model" to see those pesky lines and markers..


----------



## wizer (15 Apr 2008)

I still can't discipline myself to use components. For some reason I just see groups as more convenient.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Apr 2008)

NeilO":2jumnch0 said:


> surely Dave, you have taught everyone good housekeeping?



You'd think so, wouldn't you? :lol: 



WiZeR":2jumnch0 said:


> I still can't discipline myself to use components. For some reason I just see groups as more convenient.



Don't make me come over there. :twisted: :lol: 

You really do? That's puzzling to me.


----------



## wizer (15 Apr 2008)

I'm just a bit odd Dave


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Apr 2008)

Well I'm not one to try to force a square peg into a round hole but I think you ought to give components another go. Maybe I'll make up an example for you to illustrate how nice it is to use components.

If you don't have one already, make a keyboard shortcut for making components. That'll make it easier.


----------



## NeilO (15 Apr 2008)

Dave , how do you make a shortcut??


edit: dont worry Dave, did myself a favour and downloaded the manual....


----------

